

“Wait, Google Sent Me” Google: No We Did Not - codewithcheese
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wait-google-sent-me/igloabeeeiagmdkhellmibpnlnjdmdbb?down

======
codewithcheese
This pay wall circumventing extension, gained alot of attention and made the
front page of Hacker News. Now it is gone. Why?

See the discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9531941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9531941)

